
Diamond Signs (2012) - brudgers
http://www-cs-faculty.stanford.edu/~knuth/diamondsigns/diam.html
======
couchand
This is hilarious: one of those curious pursuits of an enigmatic genius.

My personal favorite diamond sign (one that Knuth has yet to cover) is the
Patagonia wind advisory [0]; when we first saw one on our trip there we spent
about half an hour taking various funny photos with it.

[0]: [https://www.peruforless.com/blog/wp-
content/uploads/2014/04/...](https://www.peruforless.com/blog/wp-
content/uploads/2014/04/its-really-windy-in-Patagonia.jpg)

~~~
kurthr
That looks like a Dr. Seuss hand reaching out of the ground and scratching the
sky... creepy! Or are there palm trees in Patagonia?

------
osrec
Another interesting page from his website: [http://www-cs-
faculty.stanford.edu/~knuth/iaq.html](http://www-cs-
faculty.stanford.edu/~knuth/iaq.html)

------
0xcde4c3db
I think my favorite expression on these is _may exist_ , as in "icy conditions
may exist". I can't help but picture a sheltered tourist having a revelation
about the physically possible range of climates.

------
aidenn0
Interesting; my mom collects the exact same thing, with the exact same
rules...

------
rdtsc
Not related to anything in the post, but does it bother anyone else that those
are called "diamond" shapes and not squares?

~~~
couchand
cf. [http://www-cs-
faculty.stanford.edu/~knuth/diamondsigns/CJ1.h...](http://www-cs-
faculty.stanford.edu/~knuth/diamondsigns/CJ1.html)

